
History's largest mining operation in our oceans about to begin - nepur
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/20000-feet-under-the-sea/603040/
======
nepur
Unintended consequences will be in play here and it seems prudent to have more
oversight here as the ocean is a global resource.

------
IXxXI
Hopefully it won't release additional CO2 causing oceans to become acidic and
less suited to sustaining marine life.

------
tectonic
This is really important.

